# help for mk2 dash into mk1



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

trying to convert the ol 77 rabbit to ce2 and want to use the mk2 dash with mk3 cluster....anyone got some pearls of wisdom out-there??


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (glasmo2)*

bump? anyone know what the deal is here?


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (glasmo2)*

bump...anyone? mk2 dash in mk1 rabbit


----------



## spa (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (glasmo2)*

Mk2 dash needs to be pried in (literally) and mounts made. You can swap over to a mk2 heater box, but not without massive mods to do it right. The raintray has to be notched up to clear the heater core. only possible with deleting my raintray. Ce2 isn't a complicated system. The mk3 speedo may require a hall sender vss on the transmission (no speedo cable). Also make sure you make mounts for ALL the points required on the bottom of the dash. If not, the rattling will make you buy another car.


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (spa)*

yeah...was thinking about mk2 ce2 to go with the mk 3 aba 2.0l swap to make it as painless as possible. I thought that mk2 dash would be the best option for it all. Already figured about the whole mk3 cluster vss thing so i am weighing my options. Sounds like you already know what im up to...
also sounds like mk2 dash is a bit gong show.....do you know if the cabby dash fits the mk2 switches/wiring ok?


----------



## spa (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (glasmo2)*

A mk2 cluster into a mk1 cabby/jetta dash would be fantastic. The switch's won't go straight in, but would need the openings cut. Carbon sheet over the factory parts would be cool.The dash is a perfect fit and you get the 3 gauge center console. Also, Golf Jetta '88 I believe, use the big mk2 stalks with the early plug connectors, a straight plug in/modernizing touch.


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (spa)*

seen any cabby dashes with mk3 clusters? agree that cabby is a better alternative than full out mk2......unless you know a way to run a aba vss signal to the ecm without running the mk3 cluster.....


----------



## spa (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (glasmo2)*

The difference between the mk2 and mk3 clusters difficulty is the shape. Mk2 goes in with very minimal mods and looks fairly factory. With the mk2 switch's, it could be a clean way to go if you made the switch panels to fit the cluster. Mk 3 cluster would require either a custom, or heavily modified mk3 surround to fit in a mk1 cabby dash. You can get a vss signal from a powered hall switch ala mk3 speedo sender. You don't get the vss signal from the mk3 cluster for the ecm, the cluster gets a signal from the vss on the trans. That is why the mk3's don't use a speedo cable. With a mk2 cluster driving an aba swap (with speedo cable) look for mk2 clusters with a hall vss in the speedo. Look on the back of the speedo for 3 pins connecting to the speedo head. Trace them back through the circuit board and you should get to one of the three labelled "hall" This is your vss signal for the ecm. Hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (spa)*

actually that is the most help yet...and i have a post going in hybrids!!! i realized that about the hall effect non cable speedo...ive just heard that with an aba swap, if the ecm doesn't get a signal from the vss sensor via the cluster, there is a "fuel cut off" or stumble in higher rpms.. that is why i was trying to figure a way out to get the mk3 cluster in there.... but thanks...thats good stuff


----------



## glasmo2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: help for mk2 dash into mk1 (glasmo2)*

bump for anybody familiar with this issue


----------

